# Hymer Windscreen replacement



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

We were unlucky enough to have a windscreen punctured by a flying stone in July. (on a Friday just to be helpful!) It punched a hole through the outer skin about 60 mm in diameter, just to the passenger side of the inside mirror. Our insurers arranged for Autoglass to replace when we got home, as the vehicle was still driveable.

Autoglass got in touch promptly, sourced a screen at Hymer UK, and arranged to come out and do the job the following Wednesday. They arrived as planned, took out the old screen, cleaned up the rubber, put the new screen in, sealed it, cleaned it and left with our thanks after about two hours.

Last week we took the van down to Hambiltons at Preston for its annual habitation check, and while Dave the joiner was fitting a small cabinet we had asked for, he said, "The carpet's wet down the fascia." On tracking it back, it was obviously coming from the screen as the bottom of the curtain was wet too. There was a gap of about 2.5mm at both top corners of the screen. The silicon filler had shrunk back from the surround, perhaps because it was done on a blazing hot day.

To cut a long story short, Peter Hambilton told us to go back to Autoglass, and insist that they take the screen out before re-sealing, as if they just squirted more silicon in, it would leak again very quickly. Apparently, it's best practice to replace the rubber at the same time.

To their credit, Autoglass did not quibble one iota. They made an immediate appointment, and as it looked like rain, we agreed that we should go to Carlisle so it could be done under cover. The job was done promptly, and they said that should there be any other problem, they would contact the insurers to get clerance for a new rubber; however, they had to try a reseal first.

Obviously we will be checking constantly that the problem is completely solved, and there is the reassurance that Autoglass guarantee the reair as long as you own the vehicle.

One last point - the ticket on the screen was £1230! Am I glad we were doing it on insurance !

Smick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good news, Smick. It's nice to hear of good service from a houehold name for a change.

So it wasn't the two grand-odd someone else was quoted a while back? They seemed to think there was an upper limit on the repacement cost, which could be covered by insurance. For anything over that they were personally liable. 8O  

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Good news, Smick. It's nice to hear of good service from a houehold name for a change.
> 
> So it wasn't the two grand-odd someone else was quoted a while back? They seemed to think there was an upper limit on the repacement cost, which could be covered by insurance. For anything over that they were personally liable. 8O
> 
> Gerald


Gerald,

We have a £2000 limit for windscreens with Comfort (Norwich Union) I'm OK only having a panel van.

Don


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, let's put it like this - no-one's come asking me for money - yet!

Smick


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done smick...
Are you moving out soon then????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great story mate, glad to hear some positive feedback

Keith


----------

